
Andreessen Horowitz and Collab Fund Add to Balanced's $3.4M Seed Round - mahmoudimus
http://blog.balancedpayments.com/balanced-fundraising-raises-investment-andreessen-horowitz-collaborative-fund/
======
goronbjorn
Andreessen Horowitz is an investor in Stripe and also does not invest in
companies that are competing with one another. Does that mean that Balanced
and Stripe are not competitors?

~~~
whit537
Yeah, what does it mean that it's "via general partner Jeff Jordan"? That
makes it sound like it's somehow not an "official" Andreessen Horowitz
investment but rather a personal investment from Jeff. Will Balanced end up on
<http://a16z.com/portfolio/>?

~~~
goronbjorn
That likely means that Jeff Jordan was the partner that led the investment
from a16z. _Usually_ you're only directly interacting with one partner at a
given firm.

~~~
whit537
Ah, okay. My ignorance, sorry. :)

------
blantonl
Why is "who funded us" such a prominent theme these days with funding
announcements from companies? Especially in _this_ announcement? Back in the
day, investment banks put up tombstones in the WSJ (for the big deals) and a
minor blip went out on the news wires that funding was obtained by such-and-
such company. Now it is "Hey! Look at us! We got funding! And one of the
players was Andreessen!!!" .. or xyzxyz!

I realize Andreessen Horowitz is a prominent VC player, but I'm sure he's had
his share of failures judging by the sheer number of investments he seems to
play in. Those like him with a lot of capital are now engaging in "spray and
pray" mentality. A few home runs might have made him insanely wealthy, but I
question why all the sudden his name on your startup is so important.

And don't forget the old adage: Past performance is no guarantee of future
results.

~~~
6thSigma
I think of it like when Warren Buffet or George Soros buys a new stock. It's
not that they can't be wrong - it's that people who are really, really good at
this thinks it is a good investment.

------
aviswanathan
We implemented Balanced into our app yesterday. We allotted a week to
integrate payments; with Balanced, it took a mere three hours. Even better, we
were able to play with payments with the dummy dashboard.

Really impressed with these guys so far.

------
pulledpork
Congrats guys. How about tht international[1] now please. :)

[1] <https://github.com/balanced/balanced-api/issues/23>

------
jacques_chester
I'm confused. I thought seed rounds were small amounts en route to angel
investments, which might lead to a Series A.

------
medinismo
I am glad to see a real payment solutions for marketplaces getting the nod
from a16z. Congrats to Jareau, Mahmoud, and team!

